# ANOTHER Tupperdor thread?!



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Sorry if you're all tired of seeing tupperdor threads, but I promise this one is different...sorta.

So I was browsing around the bajillion tupperdor threads and saw some pictures from @hawk45 , who has the PERFECT tupperdor setup. It's as if that specific piece of tupperware was made for storing cigars.

Now, since I so haphazardly purchased so many cigars on the devil site, I am in the market to build myself another tupperdor and I'd like to follow a similar build to the aforementioned holy grail of tupperdors. However, I'd like to make it bigger in order to accommodate roughly ~300+ cigars and multiple trays.

I've been looking around online for airtight/weathertight/waterproof storage containers for possible candidates, but all the ones I'm finding slope and taper towards the bottom, which may interfere with the cedar trays fitting snugly.

The container I'm looking for should be able to accommodate 6 trays that measure 12.5L x 7.5W x 2.25H, 3 trays a stack, both stacks side-by-side.

If anyone knows of any storage containers that are capable of these dimensions, please let me know. On a side note, I'm wondering if I'd be better off purchasing an _actual_ humidor like the El Diablo or Indulgance from CI since it already has the 300+ capacity and trays with the added bonus of accessory drawers. Thoughts?


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

I would look into the Ziplock tupperware containers that have the foam seal around the lid. I have the 60qt one and could definitely fit 300+ cigars in it.


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's an old pic I have of my set up. I had 2 desktop humidors and a big cedar try with plenty of room to spare. I took one of the humidors out now to be able to stack boxes and still have plenty of space. Rock solid RH too with only 2 bovedas


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

eliot said:


> Sorry if you're all tired of seeing tupperdor threads, but I promise this one is different...sorta.
> 
> So I was browsing around the bajillion tupperdor threads and saw some pictures from @hawk45 , who has the PERFECT tupperdor setup. It's as if that specific piece of tupperware was made for storing cigars.
> 
> ...


Coleman 28qt coolers are perfect for four trays with a tray of KL underneath, and only $20 on Amazon.






Room on the side for a couple 10ct boxes.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

First of 300 count means nothing unless you're very adept at cigar tetris. I think walmart had 120 qt Coleman coolers for 57$..plus all their other coolers are on sale. .I would of never noticed the sale before I joined here!

EDIT : pm hawk and see what he used and where he got it.


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KL7VPWO/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_Lvnlxb0B5R3AD

This is the one I just moved my stuff into a couple nights ago. I got mine from Target for about $12. The amazon link is for a 4-pack.

I have two cedar trays from amazon stacked on one side, but it would take two stacks side by side and 4 or even 5 trays high. I have 2 more trays on order and will have a 4 high stack on one half, and boxes on the other.


----------



## lroy76 (Dec 7, 2015)

@BMWBen

I use multiple of the exact same set up. I use two 72 bovedas that keeps mine right around 66 rh.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions. It seems there aren't many choices for tupperware containers that don't taper towards the bottom. I may have to go the coolidor route to get that flush fit that I'm looking for.

I know I'm gonna eventually get a traditional wood humidor, so would it be advisable to just take the plunge now and get something like the shoe locker? It's advertised as a 500ct. humidor, but like @UBC03 stated, some pretty impressive Tetris skills would be required to actually fit that many sticks in there. I assume the 500 would be plenty of real estate for my needs as I'm looking for something closer to about a 300ct. anyways.


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

eliot said:


> I know I'm gonna eventually get a traditional wood humidor, so would it be advisable to just take the plunge now and get something like the shoe locker? It's advertised as a 500ct. humidor, but like @UBC03 stated, some pretty impressive Tetris skills would be required to actually fit that many sticks in there. I assume the 500 would be plenty of real estate for my needs as I'm looking for something closer to about a 300ct. anyways.


How nice do you want the wood humidor to be? @WinsorHumidors might be able to create something custom for you that would be a much higher quality and finish.


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

eliot said:


> I assume the 500 would be plenty of real estate for my needs as I'm looking for something closer to about a 300ct. anyways.


Lol, you assume wrong young eliot. You must always double if not triple the storage size you think you'll need. Remember... the slope is very, very slippery.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

eliot said:


> I know I'm gonna eventually get a traditional wood humidor, so would it be advisable to just take the plunge now


Personally, I would say no. Now is not the time for a traditional wood humidor. The cheap ones are crap, and you want to be in the game for a while before you make decisions on a custom built.

Stay with the inexpensive storage for now, get a feel for how big your stash is gonna be (I was once a "I swear it'll never be more than a small wineador" guy and now I'm a three full-size wineador guy), and take your time looking at more expensive solutions.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Sounds good, it couldn't hurt to wait. Time to start filtering my coolidor options! Once I'm ready, I'll have to hit up @WinsorHumidors for a proper wood humidor.

As far as trays go, I'm a little worried about where to purchase them as I've seen a few customer reviews stating that the dimensions on the ones they received varied quite drastically. Could anyone suggest some sources for trays that are true to their advertised specs?


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@eliot ... I'm getting ready to head to Gibsonville to pick up some Spanish cedar ... I always have enough SC left over to make some trays ... I'll make yours just to introduce myself ... consider it a business card!

But, before I commit, what are the dimensions?


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

WinsorHumidors said:


> @eliot ... I'm getting ready to head to Gibsonville to pick up some Spanish cedar ... I always have enough SC left over to make some trays ... I'll make yours just to introduce myself ... consider it a business card!
> 
> But, before I commit, what are the dimensions?


     

Wow, that would awesome! I really appreciate it! Thank you so much!

I'm currently trying to identify the model of cooler in the photo below. I found it on Photobucket, but couldn't find any other information on it. Any help identify said cooler would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I FOUND IT!

I'm about 99.9% sure this is the same model as the one pictured above.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Xtreme-150-qt-Cooler-Green/21947771

It's a Coleman Xtreme 150qt cooler. I even found a video of some guy reviewing the cooler (i guess that's a thing) that showed it having shelf/divider slots and non-tapered walls. Guys, I think I've found my coolidor! I shall dub thew ' the poor man's wineador'.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm up to four of those tupperdor/tray set-ups @*hawk45* pioneered. Just added two more last week. I love the form-factor and, personally, would rather have multiples of those than a bigger tup holding more trays. They stack nicely and are easy to keep at stable RH.

But, that's just for loose sticks, anyway. 150 qt Coleman for boxes, 48 qt coolerdor for overflow, a couple of desktops for show, and a wineador for pride and joy. Never assume you only need room for what you've got on-hand. Buy storage based on double or triple the capacity. Then in a month or two when you run out and need even more space, double or triple again.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm up to four of those tupperdor/tray set-ups @*hawk45* pioneered. Just added two more last week. I love the form-factor and, personally, would rather have multiples of those than a bigger tup holding more trays. They stack nicely and are easy to keep at stable RH.
> 
> But, that's just for loose sticks, anyway. 150 qt Coleman for boxes, 48 qt coolerdor for overflow, a couple of desktops for show, and a wineador for pride and joy. Never assume you only need room for what you've got on-hand. Buy storage based on double or triple the capacity. Then in a month or two when you run out and need even more space, double or triple again.


I highly doubt I'll be needing anything more than the 150qt for at least a while. I live in an apartment, so space is limited and I can't be having stacks of coolers and tupperware bins stashed everywhere...

...or could I?


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm up to four of those tupperdor/tray set-ups @*hawk45* pioneered. Just added two more last week. I love the form-factor and, personally, would rather have multiples of those than a bigger tup holding more trays. They stack nicely and are easy to keep at stable RH.
> 
> But, that's just for loose sticks, anyway. 150 qt Coleman for boxes, 48 qt coolerdor for overflow, a couple of desktops for show, and a wineador for pride and joy. Never assume you only need room for what you've got on-hand. Buy storage based on double or triple the capacity. Then in a month or two when you run out and need even more space, double or triple again.


Listento @curmudgeonista- there is a reason he was made a moderator!

I started with a desktop and went to a Wineador in November 2015, added a Second Wineador in Feb 2016, now ready for my third!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

While I do advise getting more storage capacity than you think you need, make sure you understand the nature of these solutions. Too much before you're ready can also be a problem.

150 qt can be darn difficult to keep stable, particularly if there is too much air-space in it. I have about 1500 cigars in mine, in boxes. There's also 2 lbs of HF beads at about $35 a pound. You may want to ease into this and work up to extremes.

Advice offered freely. Take it or leave it. As you wish.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

In that case, the Coleman will have to wait. Looks like the @hawk45 -ador is what I'll be building next!

Once I've found some favorites, I'll start buying boxes and bundles and working towards the Coleman. Won't be for a while, just gotta remind myself to be patient.

As far as those dimensions you asked for @WinsorHumidors , I believe two 12L x 7W x 1.5H trays will fit into the Klip-It containers I just bought. @hawk45 , can you confirm the correct height requirements? I know you mentioned having to cut down one of your 1.7H trays in order for it to fit properly.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Yep, they should fit fine. If not, a jigsaw will take a few 16ths off. 
Edit: Some guys have used both with no problem. With the 1.7s I had, I just didn't want them putting too much pressure on the lid causing air leaks around the lid. Either will work, one may just require minimal fitting.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

eliot said:


> In that case, the Coleman will have to wait. Looks like the @hawk45 -ador is what I'll be building next!
> 
> Once I've found some favorites, I'll start buying boxes and bundles and working towards the Coleman. Won't be for a while, just gotta remind myself to be patient.
> 
> As far as those dimensions you asked for @WinsorHumidors , I believe two 12L x 7W x 1.5H trays will fit into the Klip-It containers I just bought. @hawk45 , can you confirm the correct height requirements? I know you mentioned having to cut down one of your 1.7H trays in order for it to fit properly.


Those two 1.7" trays will fit the KlipIt 7L container perfectly. When you put them in the lip on the trays will just barely above the rim of the container but the lid is not flat, it is raised giving you plenty of room to close it comfortably.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Here is what they look like with the trays, Like I mentioned, the lid is raised quite a bit so there is no issue with the trays.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up. I thought it wasn't going to fit without trimming it down first.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I just recently purchased my 2nd setup (KlipIt 7L container and the SC trays), and the first setup fit perfectly, but the 2nd setup the trays are a little too high to fit both in the tupperware, so I'm going to have to trim them down a bit. Imagine there is going to be some variance either in the SC trays or the tupperware to some extent.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> I just recently purchased my 2nd setup (KlipIt 7L container and the SC trays), and the first setup fit perfectly, but the 2nd setup the trays are a little too high to fit both in the tupperware, so I'm going to have to trim them down a bit. Imagine there is going to be some variance either in the SC trays or the tupperware to some extent.


I was worried that might be the case. I was reading the reviews on the trays and a lot of people were complaining about the variation in size.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

eliot said:


> I was worried that might be the case. I was reading the reviews on the trays and a lot of people were complaining about the variation in size.


They make the heights in several sizes, need to make sure you order (or receive) the 1.7".


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

JDom58 said:


> Here is what they look like with the trays, Like I mentioned, the lid is raised quite a bit so there is no issue with the trays.


How many Bovada packets do you use in your setup?


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

I had purchased a 4 pack so I used all four and they last forever


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants (Jul 26, 2016)

I really like this setup, so I ordered the goods from Amazon. I love benefiting from all you guys' experiences. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants (Jul 26, 2016)

So, the UPS guy delivered my new Tupperdor parts today, and I was a bit dismayed that the lid didn't seal well with the trays inside. I ordered the same setup as @JDom58, but there is some variation in the sizes of the trays. I used some fine sandpaper to round the corners of the trays, which made the bottom tray sit slightly lower, but the corners still don't seal properly. I'll probably need to reduce the height of one or both trays to make it work. 1/16" total should do the trick. I'll keep you guys posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I'd never recommend anything substandard.
At least four of us put that set up together last year without any issues.
I have 12 of those trays that interchange with all 6 Klipits.
Something may have changed in the dimensions of one of those products.


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks like I may have gotten the wrong trays.  These are 2-3/16" tall. I think I can make them work. Just gonna take a little patience with some sandpaper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I've got 5 of the setups, and there is one or two trays that are slightly taller than advertised and don't fit. QC at the spanish cedar tray factory must not be very good.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sir Smarty Pants said:


> So, the UPS guy delivered my new Tupperdor parts today, and I was a bit dismayed that the lid didn't seal well with the trays inside. I ordered the same setup as @*JDom58*, but there is some variation in the sizes of the trays. I used some fine sandpaper to round the corners of the trays, which made the bottom tray sit slightly lower, but the corners still don't seal properly. I'll probably need to reduce the height of one or both trays to make it work. 1/16" total should do the trick. I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my experience, too. I ordered the 1.7" ones and they came in at 2.25" so they don't fit stacked.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

rockethead26 said:


> That was my experience, too. I ordered the 1.7" ones and they came in at 2.25" so they don't fit stacked.


I don't know where the 1.7" thing came from. Maybe they were referencing the inside height of 1-7/8" and it got skewed into an inaccurate decimal entering in Amazon's dimension fields. None are really 1.7" outer height that I know of.

I have 10 of those trays now (in five Sistema 7L tuppers), bought 2x2 over many months. All are 2-1/8" except a couple that come closer to 2-3/16". They still fit for me though.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I don't know where the 1.7" thing came from. Maybe they were referencing the inside height of 1-7/8" and it got skewed into an inaccurate decimal entering in Amazon's dimension fields. None are really 1.7" outer height that I know of.
> 
> I have 10 of those trays now (in five Sistema 7L tuppers), bought 2x2 over many months. All are 2-1/8" except a couple that come closer to 2-3/16". They still fit for me though.


Could be, So maybe they're only 1/16" variance, but that's enough to make them not fit. Bit of a bummer actually.


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure in the original hawk thread about this setup (referenced in the first post) he had to slightly cut down one of the trays too.


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been working them down with a small hand plane, a few minutes at a time, as I get a chance to sneak out to the garage. Seems to be doing the trick. Once I've taken off enough material that they fit well, I'll give them another sanding to even everything up and make it look nice. Should be able to load it up later this evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLee73 (Mar 21, 2016)

I put the exact same set up together last month and everything fit like a glove. It acted and felt like they were made for each other.


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants (Jul 26, 2016)

The hand-planing and sanding did the trick! Took off about 1/16" from each, and they fit perfectly now, with just a tiny bit of clearance. Here it is, all loaded up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I used a metal ruler and a box cutter to trim my cedar trays. The wood is soft, so if you run the box cutter across it a few times, you can get a pretty clean cut and then sand the edge once you've got your desired height.


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

JDom58 said:


> Here is what they look like with the trays, Like I mentioned, the lid is raised quite a bit so there is no issue with the trays.


I take it that you can fit 75 to 80 sticks in each of those tupperdors?


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

FMichael said:


> I take it that you can fit 75 to 80 sticks in each of those tupperdors?


Depending on size yep that's about right


----------



## DriftinG Z32 (Sep 10, 2016)

With this setup did anyome have to season the trays at all? I just received the components in the mail.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

DriftinG Z32 said:


> With this setup did anyome have to season the trays at all? I just received the components in the mail.


I didn't season mine. I just cut them down to size and filled them up. After about 2 days, they were at a consistent 65%. It's been a few months now and they're still holding 63-67%. I assume the fluctuations in mine are due to the ambient temperature of my apartment though. Nonetheless, my cigars still cut, light, and burn just fine.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

eliot said:


> Sounds good, it couldn't hurt to wait. Time to start filtering my coolidor options! Once I'm ready, I'll have to hit up @*WinsorHumidors* for a proper wood humidor.
> 
> As far as trays go, I'm a little worried about where to purchase them as I've seen a few customer reviews stating that the dimensions on the ones they received varied quite drastically. Could anyone suggest some sources for trays that are true to their advertised specs?


I use these in my coolerdore:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Rectangular-Mini-Bin-Storage-Trays-White-2pk/16224496

separated by thin strips of SC I purchased on Amazon. It's ghetto but it will hold several thousand sticks and the trays nest when they are empty.


----------



## DriftinG Z32 (Sep 10, 2016)

eliot said:


> I didn't season mine. I just cut them down to size and filled them up. After about 2 days, they were at a consistent 65%. It's been a few months now and they're still holding 63-67%. I assume the fluctuations in mine are due to the ambient temperature of my apartment though. Nonetheless, my cigars still cut, light, and burn just fine.


Okay... So yesterday I test fitted both trays into the container and they appear to barely fit with the lid closed. The lid closes, but there's obviously very little (if any) clearance between the lid and the top tray. I may sand down a tray just to be on the safe side. With that said I decided to throw in my hygrometer and 3 Boveda 84% packs. My initial reading was 50%. Lower than what I expected, but I guess the trays are really dry. So I added a 4th 84% pack. I checked on the setup again tonight and it was up to 65%. I guess I'll give it a week to watch the readings before I place my sticks inside.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

DriftinG Z32 said:


> Okay... So yesterday I test fitted both trays into the container and they appear to barely fit with the lid closed. The lid closes, but there's obviously very little (if any) clearance between the lid and the top tray. I may sand down a tray just to be on the safe side. With that said I decided to throw in my hygrometer and 3 Boveda 84% packs. My initial reading was 50%. Lower than what I expected, but I guess the trays are really dry. So I added a 4th 84% pack. I checked on the setup again tonight and it was up to 65%. I guess I'll give it a week to watch the readings before I place my sticks inside.


Woohoo! Sounds like they're coming along just fine. After the seasoning comes the fun part, filling them up!


----------



## wulfmang (Sep 5, 2016)

I like Coleman coolers, the lid is separate and not incorporated into the hinge like Igloo. I press down on Igloo's and air pushes out and i'm sure it sucks in. You could get a Yeti, it does not really taper but its like $300+ at times.


----------

